# Cubesmith vs The Cubicle



## 4EverCuber (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting the new Moyu Aosu 4x4 and was wondering if anyone has experience restickering this or the Weisu? I'm looking for stickers that will cover as much of the cuby as possible as I like to minimize the amount of black/white that I see. Chipping is not much of a concern for me. I know the Cubicle sells specially cut stickers for moyu but I'm wondering if it covers the same amount of space as a set from Cubesmith?


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 23, 2014)

4EverCuber said:


> I'm thinking about getting the new Moyu Aosu 4x4 and was wondering if anyone has experience restickering this or the Weisu? I'm looking for stickers that will cover as much of the cuby as possible as I like to minimize the amount of black/white that I see. Chipping is not much of a concern for me. I know the Cubicle sells specially cut stickers for moyu but I'm wondering if it covers the same amount of space as a set from Cubesmith?



I have sets of stickers from cubesmith and sets of stickers from thecubicle, however, they're for my 3x3s. I know you specifically said it was for your 4x4, but if you'd like I can take a picture comparing the two sets side by side. The cubesmith set is halfbright and thecubicle set is fullbright, but you could get an idea size-wise. 

I have yet to decide for myself if I prefer thecubicle's or cubesmith's stickers.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 23, 2014)

To see a picture of the cubicles stickers on the weisu/aosu, check their thread and go back a page or two from the most recent.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jan 23, 2014)

I did see the thread for the weisu/aosu and, (to me) the stickers on the 4x4 seemed smaller than what I'd get from Cubesmith. But I just wanted to know if anyone out there had first-hand experience with the 4x4 stickers from both stores.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 23, 2014)

The cubicle no question about it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lid (Jan 23, 2014)

Depends on how much you value price vs. fit. The standard cubesmith set is $1.50 while the cubicle (fitted) is $2.55.
(Both are about 12.5mm*12.5mm, and the MoYu default 11.5mm*11.5mm)


----------



## Gordon (Jan 23, 2014)

I have stickered my Weisu with the fitted cubicle stickers:


Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jan 23, 2014)

Gordon said:


> I have stickered my Weisu with the fitted cubicle stickers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



No offense..but both pictures look exactly the same to me....


----------



## Gordon (Jan 23, 2014)

those are the same, one with flash, one without.


----------



## UB (Jan 25, 2014)

Cubesmith *Handsdown*


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 25, 2014)

UB said:


> Cubesmith *Handsdown*



Sorry, have you actually tried both their stickers? Or are you just saying that?
Cubicle stickers have more different shades, and they offer fitted stickers. The only thing I feel Cubesmith has over them is the weird patterned stickers, and of course the Cubesmith tiles.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 25, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Sorry, have you actually tried both their stickers? Or are you just saying that?
> Cubicle stickers have more different shades, and they offer fitted stickers. The only thing I feel Cubesmith has over them is the weird patterned stickers, and of course the Cubesmith tiles.



And the price.


----------



## Jumbofile (Jan 25, 2014)

I have cubesmith on my zhanchi and cubicle on my CX3.
The cubicle stickers came faster (about 3 days) and have not chipped yet. 
My cubesmith stickers are chipping and I got them on Christmas and it also took about a week for them to get to me. 
I would recommend cubicle.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have both and I prefer Cubesmith stickers although Cubicle service is better. Cubesmith took 2 weeks just to dispatch my order. I don't know if the material is thicker or just stiffer, but Cubesmith looks smoother on the cube whereas Cubicle tends to show the uneveness of the plastic through. Cubesmith aren't spaced for application tape but I prefer to apply them individually anyway to avoid bubbles. The adhesive is stronger on Cubesmith and I find Cubicle peel up at the edges easier whereas Cubesmith chip easier. Finally, l love Cubesmith's orange and haven't found a Cubicle shade I like as much!


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 26, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> I have both and I prefer Cubesmith stickers although Cubicle service is better. Cubesmith took 2 weeks just to dispatch my order. I don't know if the material is thicker or just stiffer, but Cubesmith looks smoother on the cube whereas Cubicle tends to show the uneveness of the plastic through. Cubesmith aren't spaced for application tape but I prefer to apply them individually anyway to avoid bubbles. The adhesive is stronger on Cubesmith and I find Cubicle peel up at the edges easier whereas Cubesmith chip easier. Finally, l love Cubesmith's orange and haven't found a Cubicle shade I like as much!



That's so odd! I will agree with the feel of the stickers, however it's amazing to me that people generally prefer Cubesmith's! I absolutely love thecubicle's stickers. The Fullbright shades are so perfect The red is a little bit distracting, but the shades of blue, orange, yellow are great! Cubesmith's orange for me is like a punch to my eyes. If I could combine the two, I think I would be in cube fan boy heaven. I love the thick feel of Cubesmith's stickers, but I love the shades and varieties offered by thecubicle better, along with (of course) the fact that they are cut to fit.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Jan 26, 2014)

I buy from both shops quite often and I like them both for different reasons. 

Both shops have similar shades and equally great sticker quality. 

TheCubicle is good because of their fitted/modded sticker options, and they have been super cool with substitutions for me and shipping to Canada in the past. Not to mention their processing time seems to be better than Cubesmith.
On the other hand, Cubesmith has great variety for twisty puzzles, and they are considerably cheaper.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 26, 2014)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> I buy from both shops quite often and I like them both for different reasons.
> 
> Both shops have similar shades and equally great sticker quality.
> 
> ...



What do you mean by "super cool with substitutions"? Are you insinuating that I can replace certain colors if I don't like a shade? O_O


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 26, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> ...along with (of course) the fact that they are cut to fit.


I'm not keen on cut to fit. I like my stickers square and to make my cube look even all over, not to highlight the outline of the plastic, which is irrelevant to me. I love the look of perfectly even square half brights on a black cube.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 26, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> I'm not keen on cut to fit. I like my stickers square and to make my cube look even all over, not to highlight the outline of the plastic, which is irrelevant to me. I love the look of perfectly even square half brights on a black cube.



Oh I know exactly what you're talking about, I enjoy that "perfect" view too. It also is nice that the cubesmith stickers cover more of the plastic, as I dont' like to see a lot of the black while I'm solving. However, I've had trouble with the cubesmiths inside corners if i don't put the piece on TOTALLY perfect. That's why I ended up prefering the cut stickers. I've gotten used to them anyway.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 27, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> What do you mean by "super cool with substitutions"? Are you insinuating that I can replace certain colors if I don't like a shade? O_O



Yes.....
You can pick your own stickers. They have the option for you to create your own color scheme. Or just order individual sets of single colors.
Not even just substitutions, really.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Yes.....
> You can pick your own stickers. They have the option for you to create your own color scheme. Or just order individual sets of single colors.
> Not even just substitutions, really.



It's way more expensive to buy individual colors though. "substitution" implies picking say, 57mm moyu set and then saying "I want this red, this green, this yellow, white, this blue, and this orange please.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 27, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> It's way more expensive to buy individual colors though. "substitution" implies picking say, 57mm moyu set and then saying "I want this red, this green, this yellow, white, this blue, and this orange please.


At Cubesmith you get two faces for each individual colour ordered, so a complete set is only marginally more expensive in your individual colour choices if you buy two at a time. Their colour choices are a little more limited than the Cubicle's though.


----------



## kcl (Jan 28, 2014)

I enjoy both and don't have an issue with either. I give cubicle an edge simply because I adore full bright shades, and the stickers are fitted. I prefer fitted since I'm very rough on stickers, and I found that fitted ones don't chip nearly as fast.


----------



## Seryague (Jan 29, 2014)

These is my shipment. It has arrived today. The 4x stickers are for the moyu weisu, the complete set of 3x is for the zhanchi 55 mm, the others are for my Dayan Megaminx and the blue ones are for different cubes. I also received the speedstack mat (I already had that timer)
I'm so happyyyy


----------



## Sidharth PR (Jan 29, 2014)

The cubesmith would probably cover a bit more of the pieces on the Aosu. So the cubicle would be the best


----------



## Seryague (Jan 29, 2014)

Sidharth PR said:


> The cubesmith would probably cover a bit more of the pieces on the Aosu. So the cubicle would be the best



The cubicle is awesome!


----------



## littlewing1208 (Jan 29, 2014)

I've noticed that cubesmiths are more likely to chip and even worse, is that the adhesive is a PITA to remove if you have to replace them. The cubicle stickers remove quite easily if you need to with minimal adhesive residue.


----------



## Lid (Jan 29, 2014)

littlewing1208 said:


> I've noticed that cubesmiths are more likely to chip and even worse, is that the adhesive is a PITA to remove if you have to replace them. The cubicle stickers remove quite easily if you need to with minimal adhesive residue.


I believe that Cubicle & Cubesmith both use the same kind of Oracal sheets to make their stickers, hence same adhesive etc. Seem like you're affected by a placebo effect.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm not so sure. This morning I pulled out a set of cubesmith HBs and cubicle HBs and there seems to be a difference in terms of thickness and flexibility on like for like colors.

However, all the cubes I've removed cubesmith stickers from due to chipping and had lots of left over residue were stickered a long time ago (1-1.5 years ago) so maybe there is a half-life on vinyl where it starts chipping and the adhesive stays on the cube. My SS 9x9 has cubicle stickers on it and I generally am harder on stickers on larger cubes (my grip must make it such that my finger nails tend to hit the stickers more frequently) and there isn't a single chip on it at all whereas my YJ 7x7 has cubesmith stickers (only on there for like 5-8 solves) and they are already chipping.


----------



## UB (Jan 31, 2014)

Where to get cheap set of stickers ???
In my country cost of $ is high so it is hard to buy stickers here..


----------



## Lagom (Feb 6, 2014)

Both good, but the cubicle has more shades and types. They are just great!


----------



## 4EverCuber (Feb 7, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> I'm not keen on cut to fit. I like my stickers square and to make my cube look even all over, not to highlight the outline of the plastic, which is irrelevant to me. I love the look of perfectly even square half brights on a black cube.



I feel the same way with my cubes. I like to see the absolute minimum amount of plastic possible.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Feb 7, 2014)

4EverCuber said:


> I feel the same way with my cubes. I like to see the absolute minimum amount of plastic possible.



The cubicle gives the option of not precut stickers


----------



## 4EverCuber (Feb 7, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> The cubicle gives the option of not precut stickers



I wasn't aware of this. Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## GnaCuber (Feb 8, 2014)

Seryague said:


> View attachment 3501
> 
> These is my shipment. It has arrived today. The 4x stickers are for the moyu weisu, the complete set of 3x is for the zhanchi 55 mm, the others are for my Dayan Megaminx and the blue ones are for different cubes. I also received the speedstack mat (I already had that timer)
> I'm so happyyyy



May I know what shades of blue you got in the picture? I especially like the darker megaminx and 4x4 blue stickers.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Feb 8, 2014)

4EverCuber said:


> I wasn't aware of this. Thank you for letting me know!



I don't want to make the claim that they're as large as the cubesmith tiles...but there are more options, and these stickers are probably so close in size to cubesmith's, you wouldn't notice.


----------

